# Look at this cute little boy



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A friend is inquiring about him today. If she doesn't, I'm going to!  He is just precious!

Gaylord in Texas on Petfinder


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww poor baby............He looks like he needs a big hug! I hope he finds a nice furever home soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I hope he finds his forever home soon. He is just too cute! I love his little face. :wub: I wonder what his history is.

Linda


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh I hope you or your friend gets the little guy. He is just adorable!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Aww he is beautiful! I hope it works out for either of you.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

He looks like a wee darling :wub: 
Love the name B) . Hope one of you is successful in adopting him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Three pounds! Wow, that is little!!! I hope your friend (or you) gets him. Good luck!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He sure looks like a doll! All he needs is a new home....AND a new name. LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That little guy is adorable. I hope one of you are able to get him. Let us know and good luck!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He is so cute! What a precious little face he has.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

He's so cute and his name rocks!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

UPDATE: I posted this little guy last week. My friend has inquired about him. They responded with the following:

"Gaylord has had an accident and he has a fractured mandible that has to be attended to. He has been seen by a vet and is scheduled for surgery next week. If you are still interested in adoption despite this issue, let us know. "

She told them she is still interested. He is no longer on Petfinder, but she hasn't heard from them again. She really would like to have him.

QUESTION: Are any of you familiar with this kind of injury, how it might occur, and can he make a full recovery if properly treated?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww, poor baby. I hope he is able to get to a loving home that will provide him the very best care. He is so tiny.

Good luck.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like he had a fall since it's the jaw. Maybe he hit his jaw on something.
Poor little guy. I hope he does alright.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Gaylord is back on Petfinder
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13003238


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe no one has claimed that precious boy. I'm not even sure where Weatherford is but the website of that rescue shows some very nice pets.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Weatherford is about 45 minutes west of Fort Worth, so a little over an hour from Dallas. It is pretty rural. We are having our baby there at a birthing center on a horse farm. 

It is a shame they aren't doing some work with him on the socialization issues. If a 100 lb german shepherd was biting the ankles of men, he wouldn't be placed. I hope that doesn't sound judgmental, but since I do some rescue on a breed more people see as aggressive, it bugs me when it is okay for little dogs to show aggression issues. It is not hard to improve on if you have good training resources, and people doing rescue should! I really believe it gives rescue dogs (ALL dogs) a bad name to place dogs with any type of aggression or fear based behavior, but I will give kudos that at least they are disclosing it. 

Also bugs me that we would spend weeks getting a GSD ready for placement including working out any personality kinks, and the adoption fee would be considered too high if it was over $200.... It sounds like I am picking on maltese people today - not my intention, just frustrated for "my" main breed. 

BTW- I am guessing they named him Gaylord after the big hotel here - the Gaylord Texan hotel in Grapevine. So - the name makes perfect sense if you live here LOL. 


QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 12 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724953


> I can't believe no one has claimed that precious boy. I'm not even sure where Weatherford is but the website of that rescue shows some very nice pets.[/B]


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My friend really wanted Gaylord, but when they visited him, he would have nothing to do with she or her husband. So, she decided on another baby. When we went to pick him up this week, I tried befriending Gaylord but just couldn't. We were there about an hour and he would get close to me, but would not let me touch him. He would lay next to the lady who runs the rescue. She said it took him a couple of days to warm up to her.

Her sheepdog, however, loved me!
[attachment=48351:Chuckes_...sheepdog.jpg]


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

The sheepdog totally loved you :HistericalSmiley: Hopefully Gaylord will bond with someone he is so adorable. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Gaylord finds someone to love.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is *really* sad......I wonder why he's not bonding with anyone....he must have been abused pretty badly. :bysmilie:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that's fairly typical of dogs that have been uprooted from what they know and then
subjected to strangers trying to touch him. I'd be leary too. I think he needs someone
who can spend the time getting to know him and letting him feel safe before that bonding
can happen. If it only took a couple days for the worker there then a few visits everyday
for a few days may make a difference. Maybe a blanket with the perspective owner's 
scent on it will help.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

I was just checking back on this thread to see if there was any news on Gaylord. FWIW - my female shep, Pebbles, took over 6 months to really warm up to us. She just recently started approaching other people enthusiastically in the last few months. She wasn't abused, just switched homes at 2 and a half years old. The couple that had her previously was very good to her - but they were her family - not us. Some dogs love everyone, and others only like "their" person or people. So - it is possible that Gaylord just is finicky about giving up his affections, and since he has aggression issues with men, I would guess he lacked much structure in his previous life. That tends to make dogs standoffish too... 



QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 13 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725811


> That is *really* sad......I wonder why he's not bonding with anyone....he must have been abused pretty badly. :bysmilie:[/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you recall what the adoption fee was for Gaylord?


----------

